# Home Made Jig Head



## BullyARed (Jun 21, 2011)

Here is what I came up with to save $$.

1. Split shot
2. Hook

I use a vise to bend the eye with a tap of a hammer (angle to your preference). Just one quick tap, not too hard.

and remember you got it from BullyARed (Vic)









Call it BullyARed Jig


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

Slap a little paint on that bad boy and you're good to go. Nicely done.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 21, 2011)

MGuns said:


> Slap a little paint on that bad boy and you're good to go. Nicely done.


Thanks. Red fingernail polish would do.


----------

